# Spring has sprung!



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Took Archie out for a walk this evening in his new fluro jacket - it gets so dark in our village and we have no street lights so he needs a something to make him reflective 

On our way back through the church I came across a tree that is starting to blossom already  it has been awfully mild here but wowsers, blossom in January


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> Took Archie out for a walk this evening in his new fluro jacket - it gets so dark in our village and we have no street lights so he needs a something to make him reflective
> 
> On our way back through the church I came across a tree that is starting to blossom already  it has been awfully mild here but wowsers, blossom in January


 I think our seasons etc....have all gone out the window and you often see spring flowers etc... in Jan. Trouble is if you get a frost or late snow.

Archie looks very smart in his jacket


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> I think our seasons etc....have all gone out the window and you often see spring flowers etc... in Jan. Trouble is if you get a frost or late snow.
> 
> Archie looks very smart in his jacket


I know, unfortunatley the weather forecast is looking to be back to a seasonal norm this weekend, night temperatures getting down to -2!

His jacket is somewhat on the *ahem* snug side  but it does the job and he doesn't seem bothered by it so win all round


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It was on the news Yesterday for us in my part of Canada too! Even roses are blooming...they are concerned for the kind of spring we will have.


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Winter what winter??? 

Hasnt dipped below 10 degrees over here! Kids in school today not even wearing jumpers, it was 14 degrees. Im sure my calender says its january!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Gosh that is early, I haven't noticed anything around here yet. Archie looks good in his jacket.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

We've got trees in our area that didn't even shed their leaves, they stayed green all winter (I made sure to check that they were deciduous trees lol!).

Archie looks so cute!  I don't know what it is but as soon as I see a 'Poo in a jacket I instantly think it's the cutest thing in the world!


----------



## Casey11 (Dec 16, 2011)

Archie looks adorable in his jacket aww  x


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> It was on the news Yesterday for us in my part of Canada too! Even roses are blooming...they are concerned for the kind of spring we will have.


Roses, wow that is mild! Do you think you will have a harsh Winter? My relatives moved from Newmarket, Ontario as they hated the cold, cold Winters


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

loobylou said:


> Winter what winter???
> 
> Hasnt dipped below 10 degrees over here! Kids in school today not even wearing jumpers, it was 14 degrees. Im sure my calender says its january!!!


I have never been to the Channel Islands, would love to one day as the beaches always look fabulous. How cold does it typically get in the Winter?


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Gosh that is early, I haven't noticed anything around here yet. Archie looks good in his jacket.


Keep an eye out as we saw another tree in Banbury with even more blossom on - looked beautiful, but concerned that it's all going to get ruined by a hard frost


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Rufini said:


> We've got trees in our area that didn't even shed their leaves, they stayed green all winter (I made sure to check that they were deciduous trees lol!).
> 
> Archie looks so cute!  I don't know what it is but as soon as I see a 'Poo in a jacket I instantly think it's the cutest thing in the world!


Thanks - I think dogs look great in jackets and the Equafleeces are adorable on them as well


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Casey11 said:


> Archie looks adorable in his jacket aww  x


Thank you


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Well yesterday was spring in canada, and today I have WINTER!!!  not a fun ride into work this am.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

It's cold today! However, I also saw blossom last weekend.


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Well yesterday was spring in canada, and today I have WINTER!!!  not a fun ride into work this am.


We're forecast for a drop in temperature this weekend, down to -2c at night (I'm rubbish at converting this to Fahrenheit, sorry )

I'm looking forward to a cold snap, means we can have a proper fire and I can wear my woolly hat I got for Christmas - yey arty2it's the simple things in life that keep me happy )


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> It's cold today! However, I also saw blossom last weekend.


I know, which I love!!! -1 when I left for work this morning, had to de-frost my car too ... will it snow now????


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> We're forecast for a drop in temperature this weekend, down to -2c at night (I'm rubbish at converting this to Fahrenheit, sorry )
> 
> I'm looking forward to a cold snap, means we can have a proper fire and I can wear my woolly hat I got for Christmas - yey arty2it's the simple things in life that keep me happy )


i am glad you are rubbish at converting to Fehrenheit...as I don't know it... in Canada we use Celcius too...i have never wraped my head around the american thing....we are -6 today and -10 tomorrow. which isn't too cold..but it sure is icy. 
Over christmas we had -35!!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> i am glad you are rubbish at converting to Fehrenheit...as I don't know it... in Canada we use Celcius too...i have never wraped my head around the american thing....we are -6 today and -10 tomorrow. which isn't too cold..but it sure is icy.
> Over christmas we had -35!!


I'm sorry - I got all confused there with who uses what and where  

-35 .... wowsers, now that is nippy ha ha ha!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> I'm sorry - I got all confused there with who uses what and where
> 
> -35 .... wowsers, now that is nippy ha ha ha!!!


No problem!  
yes -35 when your nose sticks together from breathing and your lungs sting alittle. and lady who loves snow, doesn't even want to put her paws down....now that is cold...lol.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I think you've tempted fate with this thread as its suddenly got cold now!!! Bless Archie looking all cute in his coat!!!

x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I saw some shoots (crocuses or daffs I think) sprouting forth from the ground yesterday on our walk!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Well I am cold today ... but agree it has been a mild winter ... 

What do we think .. Snow in March ... well you never can tell ....  

Equafleeces and sledges at the ready ....


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

JulesB said:


> I think you've tempted fate with this thread as its suddenly got cold now!!! Bless Archie looking all cute in his coat!!!
> 
> x


Me tempting the weather ... excellent, now perhaps I can tempt my lottery win too


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Sarette said:


> I saw some shoots (crocuses or daffs I think) sprouting forth from the ground yesterday on our walk!


Yep - we've got green shoots in our back garden too, and also a layer of what looks like a light dusting of snow, but is in fact frost ... from last night that _still_ hasn't thawed


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Well I am cold today ... but agree it has been a mild winter ...
> 
> What do we think .. Snow in March ... well you never can tell ....
> 
> Equafleeces and sledges at the ready ....


I cannot wait to get Archie into his equafleece - bought him one for Christmas not yet had a chance for him to wear it


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I must admit I walked 3 poos in their equafleeces today .. best day ever  ... even with the chilly wind


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> I cannot wait to get Archie into his equafleece - bought him one for Christmas not yet had a chance for him to wear it


Betty has only had her equafleece on once as its been so warm since i got it!! Think she might be wearing it tomorrow as i've just been out and its freezing!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Today was the first time Picnic and Honey's wore their equafleeces ... it did keep them cleaner and much dryer after a fast run around the soggy field  










Please let us know how Betty Boo & Archie get on with their first walk wearing their equafleeces xx


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Today was the first time Picnic and Honey's wore their equafleeces ... it did keep them cleaner and much dryer after a fast run around the soggy field
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha - how funny, I was literally just about to reply to your other post asking for photos of the dogs in their fleeces 

Gorgeous picture


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh thank you 

All their fluff and curls are hidden though .. but they were so much dryer when we got home  

So the fleeces will be back on tomorrow ... xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Today was the first time Picnic and Honey's wore their equafleeces ... it did keep them cleaner and much dryer after a fast run around the soggy field
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cute!!! My mum thinks Betty looks like she is wearing pyjamas when she has her equafleece on!!!!

x


----------

